# Idiot people. Threw himself in front of my car.



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

So as the title says . 
He threw him self in front of my car! Lays there screaming holding his head . 
I slammed my brakes . No my car never hit him dash cam and other cams off the ass running in my car .
This is in the ghetto . I get out a lot of people came outside to see what was going on.
They got a show not what the idiot expected . 
Me grabbing his feet dragging him out of the street so i could go around . Yea i swore at him . 
Im a white skinned guy all the people were like the GEORGE . People were yelling .
I yelled LISTEN UP ! ( DASH CAMERA ) and 3 more cams side and back now get away from me ! 
This idiot threw him self in front of my car ! Once i pointed at the cams the idiot got up walked away .
Get a dash cam guys its needed . Insurance scam avoided .
edit some how someway somebody could turn this story around on me so i have posting this i made this story up to protect my self .


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

That makes me never want to drive again.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

If he was in the street I would have given him what he wanted a hospital visit....


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Probably saw your trade dress and assumed he could sue for some easy Uber money.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Post footage.


----------



## AdAstra (Jun 26, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> *A. Im a white skinned guy
> B. Get a dash cam guys its needed . *


wondering, why did U chose a female avatar ?
and I agree re. Dashcam


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

AdAstra said:


> wondering, why did U chose a female avatar ?


That is how Corey self identifies


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

AdAstra said:


> wondering, why did U chose a female avatar ?
> and I agree re. Dashcam


Do you really want to see my ugly face ? Or a pretty lady in a car.


----------



## AdAstra (Jun 26, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> Do you really want to see my ugly face ? Or a pretty lady in a car.


Point taken....and thx u&#128077;


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> Me grabbing his feet dragging him out of the street so i could go around.


I hope you washed your hands and properly sanitized after that... wouldn't want you to catch some hood rat cooties... :roflmao:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> So as the title says .
> He threw him self in front of my car! Lays there screaming holding his head .
> I slammed my brakes . No my car never hit him dash cam and other cams off the ass running in my car .
> This is in the ghetto . I get out a lot of people came outside to see what was going on.
> ...


Had Someone ( drunk) walk into the side of my car
While it was in Park on Bourbon Street.

Before he even had time to think about it
I Leapt out the car
And shouted " Get Off My Car"!

Before a crowd had TIME to form an opinion
.. . .

Then i unloaded my passengers & drove off.

With No spectators.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> ... all the people were like the GEORGE .


Really? "_The GEORGE_?"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Really? "_The GEORGE_?"


they dont have a street named after George in Your town yet ?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> they dont have a street named after George in Your town yet ?


A street named George in any town is a far cry from how that sentence was formed.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Am I the only one who finds the original post's "_all the people were like the GEORGE_" referral as insensitive??


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

...I don't think I'd have laid hands on the dude; cams or no cams. 911, sure. Bet they would run after you pointed to cams and said you dialed 911......

so glad I only drive in the 'burbs'. sheesh.


----------



## UberEunuch (Jan 14, 2020)

I would offer to call 911 for him...once loaded in and taken away...would show footage to police...
The guy would get several charges including atempted insurance fraud..and/ or at least a huge hospital bill.
It is not smart to get out and argue..too many crazed people lately..


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Am I the only one who finds the original post's "_all the people were like the GEORGE_" referral as insensitive??


&#128566;


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

From George Washington to George Floyd.

What an arc.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

G Floyd had Covid 19, so why are people protesting? Cause of death Covid 19. Just going by CDC facts. :smiles: If you are critically ill and about to die, and somehow you got COvid 19, cause of death is Covid 19.
If you have a accident and you die, and later they find out that you carried Covid 19, cause of death is COVID 19. Hospitals make more $$$ this way.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

So very much wrong in this world


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Unfortunately this scam has been going on forever. Where I grew up some bad neighborhoods were well known for this. Also the famous “car bump” scam. I avoided certain streets because of it and this was in the 70’s. God forbid you stop and get out of the car, you were soon surrounded by half the neighborhood. Beaten, robbed, and a lawsuit, the trifecta.

Never stop, keep going until you reach civilization.


----------



## lOOKATmE (Mar 18, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> That is how Corey self identifies


maybe that's his wife!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Am I the only one who finds the original post's "_all the people were like the GEORGE_" referral as insensitive??


IM SURE
THEY WERE BETTER PEOPLE THAN GEORGE WAS !


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> So as the title says .
> He threw him self in front of my car! Lays there screaming holding his head .
> I slammed my brakes . No my car never hit him dash cam and other cams off the ass running in my car .
> This is in the ghetto . I get out a lot of people came outside to see what was going on.
> ...


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)




----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> So as the title says .
> He threw him self in front of my car! Lays there screaming holding his head .
> I slammed my brakes . No my car never hit him dash cam and other cams off the ass running in my car .
> This is in the ghetto . I get out a lot of people came outside to see what was going on.
> ...


My car is a chick magnet
They're always throwing themselves in front of me
I might have 2 get me some of those 360 all round cameras &#128248; :biggrin:


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

I call bs on your story. Let's see the video. You have no excuse since you have more then one.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Iann said:


> I call bs on your story. Let's see the video. You have no excuse since you have more then one.


If i did not act the way i did and do something i did do i would post the video . Im not posting my video for a reason . 
Look at youtube there is a lot of it .


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> If i did not act the way i did and do something i did do i would post the video . Im not posting my video for a reason .
> Look at youtube there is a lot of it .


Sure whatever. Liar!

So some skinny white guy drags a GEORGE in front of others and stops getting his ass beat because you mention dash cams.

Seems legit. &#128514;


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

It’s a really big issue in China.

Had someone attempt this crap to us while we were going to see the Great Wall.

our Chauffeur got out of the car and picked the guy up before throwing him off the street.

Dash dash can dash cam.

ive never personally seen it in the states. It’s usually a problem is areas with a medium level of law/order.

Places with a low level and they just get run over. And sometimes backed over.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> So as the title says .
> He threw him self in front of my car! Lays there screaming holding his head .
> I slammed my brakes . No my car never hit him dash cam and other cams off the ass running in my car .
> This is in the ghetto . I get out a lot of people came outside to see what was going on.
> ...


Geez if some idiot claimed I hit him. I'd laugh and tell them to prove it in court.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

UberEunuch said:


> I would offer to call 911 for him...once loaded in and taken away...would show footage to police...
> The guy would get several charges including atempted insurance fraud..and/ or at least a huge hospital bill.
> It is not smart to get out and argue..too many crazed people lately..


Unless that PD was defunded/abolished, then you'd be wasting your time & nothing would happen.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Fargle said:


>


She gets around &#128579;


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> So as the title says .
> He threw him self in front of my car! Lays there screaming holding his head .
> I slammed my brakes . No my car never hit him dash cam and other cams off the ass running in my car .
> This is in the ghetto . I get out a lot of people came outside to see what was going on.
> ...


Why not just say everyone is black instead of saying all looked liked the "George"?

One idiot tried to scam you, why demean all in vicinity?



Mash Ghasem said:


> Am I the only one who finds the original post's "_all the people were like the GEORGE_" referral as insensitive??


Actually as a black person I was very offended to read it but it's the internet and people rarely think about how their words come across before they post.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Actually as a black person I was very offended to read it but it's the internet and people rarely think about how their words come across before they post.


More often than not, what comes across is indeed their mindset.


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

mbd said:


> G Floyd had Covid 19, so why are people protesting? Cause of death Covid 19. Just going by CDC facts. :smiles: If you are critically ill and about to die, and somehow you got COvid 19, cause of death is Covid 19.
> If you have a accident and you die, and later they find out that you carried Covid 19, cause of death is COVID 19. Hospitals make more $$$ this way.


This post has been verified as accurate and authentic


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Why not just say everyone is black instead of saying all looked liked the "George"?


Many whites are too scared to use the word "black".


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Many whites are too scared to use the word "black".


Why?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Why?


Political correctness has got so out of control that people are now afraid of words (see below for example), and many whites are so afraid/paranoid of being labelled racist that they don't even know what is racism and what is not. Some think that just discussing race is racist.


Sacto Burbs said:


> "blacks" ? Do you use the term "slaves "rather than "enslaved people" too ?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> .
> Why not just say everyone is black instead of saying all looked liked the "George"?
> 
> One idiot tried to scam you, why demean all in vicinity?
> ...


Did you read george police record ? Like GEORGE . i did not say black white pink. You did


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Political correctness has got so out of control that people are now afraid of words (see below for example), and many whites are so afraid/paranoid of being labelled racist that they don't even know what is racism and what is not. Some think that just discussing race is racist.


Calling black people "the George" isn't attempting to be politically correct. It's being deliberately offensive.

Corey was referring to the man slain by a cop in a infamous video, which is bad enough.

However the term also could mean an old racist joke which makes it many times worst....










I try to give people the benefit of a doubt, so as stated before people post things without thinking.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Call me Racist all you want... What is happening in our country right now is a Crock of Shyt... And these idiots are gonna cross that imaginary red line and find out all these people who have sat back while they've been acting an ass own guns and know how to fight back. And it's gonna be funny as shyt once they realize we won't be pushed too far. Bunch of spoiled brats are about 1 step away from getting their nose smacked with the newspaper like a bad dog....


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Call me Racist all you want... What is happening in our country right now is a Crock of Shyt... And these idiots are gonna cross that imaginary red line and find out all these people who have sat back while they've been acting an ass own guns and know how to fight back. And it's gonna be funny as shyt once they realize we won't be pushed too far. Bunch of spoiled brats are about 1 step away from getting their nose smacked with the newspaper like a bad dog....


I think everyone is wrong rioting and looting too but thats not a racial issue.

We see the video footage the rioters and looters are a very mixed race crowd.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I think everyone is wrong rioting and looting too but thats not a racial issue.
> 
> We see the video footage the rioters and looters are a very mixed race crowd.


And the mixed crowd is why I say it's a Crock of Shyt and a bunch of spoiled 20 something's who haven't lived long enough to hold half the opinions they seem to be trying to push down our throats.... It's already started.... Conservatives are fighting back and done ALLOWING these idiots to just destroy what they deem not worthy... Did you see the guy defend his house in St. Louis? Take note cuz that's just the beginning... Conservatives have had about enough.... And since our government won't stop it... I guess we will.

Let a group of idiots attack my home and I'll be on the news for promoting Lead Poisoning...


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> And the mixed crowd is why I say it's a Crock of Shyt and a bunch of spoiled 20 something's who haven't lived long enough to hold half the opinions they seem to be trying to push down our throats.... It's already started.... Conservatives are fighting back and done ALLOWING these idiots to just destroy what they deem not worthy... Did you see the guy defend his house in St. Louis? Take note cuz that's just the beginning... Conservatives have had about enough.... And since our government won't stop it... I guess we will.
> 
> Let a group of idiots attack my home and I'll be on the news for promoting Lead Poisoning...


I have a feeling all the rioting is gonna stop at the end of July. Once everyone remembers the have bills and need jobs to pay them.



kingcorey321 said:


> Did you read george police record ? Like GEORGE . i did not say black white pink. You did


And Corey I don't think you're a racist at all and know you didn't mean it that way.

But as a black person from the south, the last white person to call me George also wanted to know if I would like a banana.

Most black people have experience something akin to this before. It why our guard is up for things of that nature.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Calling black people "the George" isn't attempting to be politically correct. It's being deliberately offensive.


You asked me why white people are afraid to use the word black, and I replied that it is because of political correctness.

Regarding the different matter of calling black people "the George", this was indeed obviously not an attempt at political correctness, but a disrespectful slur.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I have a feeling all the rioting is gonna stop at the end of July. Once everyone remembers the have bills and need jobs to pay them.
> 
> 
> And Corey I don't think you're a racist at all and know you didn't mean it that way.
> ...


I never heard about the racial slur with Curious George. That's despicable. Sorry you and others had to experience that. I agree with @Mash Ghasem it's insensitive how OP said, "all the people were like the George".

I don't know if these riots will stop by the end of July. Weeks ago, my friend sent me a Craigslist job ad for protestors, paying $25/hr. Antifa was noted in it. She had seen similar ads on fb, but they were later deleted. I posted it a few times on this forum.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uberguyken said:


> And the mixed crowd is why I say it's a Crock of Shyt and a bunch of spoiled 20 something's who haven't lived long enough to hold half the opinions they seem to be trying to push down our throats.... It's already started.... *Conservatives are fighting back and done ALLOWING these idiots to just destroy what they deem not worthy... Did you see the guy defend his house in St. Louis?* Take note cuz that's just the beginning... Conservatives have had about enough.... And since our government won't stop it... I guess we will.
> 
> Let a group of idiots attack my home and I'll be on the news for promoting Lead Poisoning...


Er umh...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277691864313929728
_So it turns out the gun-toting couple:

-Supports BLM
-Are Democrats
-Are representing a victim of police brutality.

The media is going to have a hard time comprehending this since they spent all of last night and this morning smearing them. https://t.co/FCfrlclXm1 pic.twitter.com/FfRxl3CHdP

- Benny (@bennyjohnson) __June 29, 2020_

_https://townhall.com/tipsheet/mattv...ty-trespassers-with-guns-areblack-li-n2571588_


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Invisible said:


> I never heard about the racial slur with Curious George. That's despicable. Sorry you and others had to experience that. I agree with @Mash Ghasem it's insensitive how OP said, "all the people were like the George".
> 
> I don't know if these riots will stop by the end of July. Weeks ago, my friend sent me a Craigslist job ad for protestors, paying $25/hr. Antifa was noted in it. She had seen similar ads on fb, but they were later deleted. I posted it a few times on this forum.


Those ads were proven to be fake. I can post an ad on Craigslist selling the Brooklyn Bridge, but it doesn't make it true.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

forqalso said:


> Those ads were proven to be fake. I can post an ad on Craigslist selling the Brooklyn Bridge, but it doesn't make it true.


I don't know about that.










https://www.tulsatoday.com/2017/08/30/blm-antifa-rioters-are-paid-professionals/


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Invisible said:


> I don't know about that.
> 
> View attachment 480422
> 
> ...


Well, if it's in TulsaToday it must be true. 
But for real, if George Soros wanted to hire protesters and he wanted that to be a secret; and why let it be known the protesters are actors, he wouldn't have ads posted on Craigslist. That's just common sense. The websites for these "jobs" I've seen are parody. This one, https://protestjobs.com/ is quite clear that it is fake.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> IM SURE
> THEY WERE BETTER PEOPLE THAN GEORGE WAS !


Its not hard too be better than a female beater an a criminal.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> You asked me why white people are afraid to use the word black, and I replied that it is because of political correctness.
> 
> Regarding the different matter of calling black people "the George", this was indeed obviously not an attempt at political correctness, but a disrespectful slur.


True


Invisible said:


> I don't know about that.
> 
> View attachment 480422
> 
> ...


Invisible I respect your opinion but that is misinformation/fake news.

Its the reason I avoid FB, Twitter, and most social media. There isn't a requirement for evidence nor any accountability for anything proven wrong.

It's the same hot beds for Flat Earth, no moon landings, illuminati, tupac and elvis still alive, and the list goes on and on &#128580;


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

AdAstra said:


> wondering, why did U chose a female avatar ?
> and I agree re. Dashcam


I was thinking the same thing!!



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> True
> 
> Invisible I respect your opinion but that is misinformation/fake news.
> 
> ...


You left out the Q anon disciples. That's where you get fake news that goes mainstream in the Conservative circles.
Abe was never damages.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> True
> 
> Invisible I respect your opinion but that is misinformation/fake news.
> 
> ...


I'm not saying I know the protestors are getting paid but I won't discount it.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> It's the same hot beds for Flat Earth, no moon landings, illuminati, tupac and elvis still alive, and the list goes on and on &#128580;


Of course there was no moon landing, it's made of cheese.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The protestors are not getting paid, the looters however are schedule c independent contractors.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The protestors are not getting paid, the looters however are schedule c independent contractors.


Only outside California. Here, they'll get interviewed and reclassified as employees.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> So as the title says .
> He threw him self in front of my car! Lays there screaming holding his head .
> I slammed my brakes . No my car never hit him dash cam and other cams off the ass running in my car .
> This is in the ghetto . I get out a lot of people came outside to see what was going on.
> ...


You guys go through so much turmoil"in the ghetto" never have even basic camera phone proof?!....im calling b.s.



Mash Ghasem said:


> Am I the only one who finds the original post's "_all the people were like the GEORGE_" referral as insensitive??


uber people is the new kkk meeting place


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> So as the title says .
> He threw him self in front of my car! Lays there screaming holding his head .
> I slammed my brakes . No my car never hit him dash cam and other cams off the ass running in my car .
> This is in the ghetto . I get out a lot of people came outside to see what was going on.
> ...


Uber won't protect you. Protect yourself. Stay out of these areas and quit giving a shit about acceptance percentages


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> So as the title says .
> He threw him self in front of my car! Lays there screaming holding his head .
> I slammed my brakes . No my car never hit him dash cam and other cams off the ass running in my car .
> This is in the ghetto . I get out a lot of people came outside to see what was going on.
> ...


So your market is Russia?


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Call me Racist all you want... What is happening in our country right now is a Crock of Shyt... And these idiots are gonna cross that imaginary red line and find out all these people who have sat back while they've been acting an ass own guns and know how to fight back. And it's gonna be funny as shyt once they realize we won't be pushed too far. Bunch of spoiled brats are about 1 step away from getting their nose smacked with the newspaper like a bad dog....


You made this fabricated post just so you can say what you just said... It been a bunch of post like this of guys like you talkin about all the horrific things that been happening to y'all in the "ghetto" all of y'all have a digital camcorder right there in your hand in your pocket mounted on your dash and nobody have yet to produce any footage of the angry mobs are ghetto people attacking yall


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

uh, oh.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Hmmm... I am not saying I don't believe the OP, but the story just seems... Well.

Count me as one of the group needing the dash cam...to really believe it. Posting videos of similar instances around the world is not evidence, as there are endless videos of people doing incredibly ridiculous things. The way the story was described, and the manner in which it was described, seems like it needs supporting evidence. I cannot state for sure that he is fabricating the story, but something about the post makes me wonder...


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> So your market is Russia?


Detroit mi


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Calling black people "the George" isn't attempting to be politically correct. It's being deliberately offensive.
> 
> Corey was referring to the man slain by a cop in a infamous video, which is bad enough.
> 
> ...


Agreed with you... the original poster's language was quite inflammatory, which unfortunately contributes to making me doubt his story.



Iann said:


> I call bs on your story. Let's see the video. You have no excuse since you have more then one.


I confess I am in agreement with you. The way that the post was written, and my gut feeling gives me pause. He should post the dash cam. I have been driving a lot in areas of Chicago in lower economic areas, and have never had anything even remotely resembling what he described. Not saying it is impossible, but the story he told seems fishy.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> Hmmm... I am not saying I don't believe the OP, but the story just seems... Well.
> 
> Count me as one of the group needing the dash cam...to really believe it. Posting videos of similar instances around the world is not evidence, as there are endless videos of people doing incredibly ridiculous things. The way the story was described, and the manner in which it was described, seems like it needs supporting evidence. I'm not accusing him/her of fabricating the story, but something about the post makes me wonder...


They have always told these type of lies on black people that have caused the lives of tens of thousands... just a generation and a half ago all it would take was a lie like this and the entire black community would be burned down and every person they came across man woman or child would be burned alive


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> Post footage.


After re-reading the post, and the language he used, it seems that he has another agenda. I do not know him at all, but I can form my own opinion based on the story and how it was presented. And his posts immediately after just doesn't ring truth. Finally, the way he said that he needs to post his story on this website to protect himself legally somehow, makes absolutely no sense. He said he had a dash cam, so how would posting such an incredible story on UP do anything at all?


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> Hmmm... I am not saying I don't believe the OP, but the story just seems... Well.
> 
> Count me as one of the group needing the dash cam...to really believe it. Posting videos of similar instances around the world is not evidence, as there are endless videos of people doing incredibly ridiculous things. The way the story was described, and the manner in which it was described, seems like it needs supporting evidence. I'm not accusing him/her of fabricating the story, but something about the post makes me wonder...


It was one member that posted that doordash instructing him to go knock on someone's door and confront them face-to-face about a cash tip and of course he was in the ghetto and she was a black woman and she spat in his face he just kindly turn around and walked his car and drove off and didn't want to push the issue... doordash and all the other delivery apps main selling point is that their non-contact deliveries... They would never in a million years instruct a driver to knock on a customer's door and confront them face-to-face about a cash tip... And of course he had no video no picture no audio evidence of none of this



Young Kim said:


> After re-reading the post, and the language he used, it seems that he has another agenda. I do not know him at all, but I can form my own opinion based on the story and how it was presented. And his posts immediately after just doesn't ring truth. Finally, the way he said that he needs to post his story on this website to protect himself legally somehow, makes absolutely no sense. He said he had a dash cam, so how would posting such an incredible story on UP do anything at all?


These people have no lives and the highlight of their day is getting on the Internet and talking trash about black people, so he know if he set this type of bait it would attract people that think like him and they can have a anti-black pow wow


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> If i did not act the way i did and do something i did do i would post the video . Im not posting my video for a reason .
> Look at youtube there is a lot of it .


Doctors, Chiropractors and Lawyers in the scam also. Chiropractic clinics have locked rates with ride share companies. Those crooks know how the Uber driver can take advantage of the 3rd party ping&#128512;


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Iann said:


> I call bs on your story. Let's see the video. You have no excuse since you have more then one.


I concur with you on doubtfulness of the original post...

His exact quote to end the post, "If i did not act the way i did and do something i did do i would post the video . Im not posting my video for a reason . Look at youtube there is a lot of it . ", ...is pretty bizarre in my opinion. And the way he responded after...

And stating that his supporting evidence is that somewhere in a world of 7.5 billion people (where there are 1.3 billion youtube videos), that you can find some videos of ridiculous people doing ridiculous things... that is not credible.

Therefore I could state that I can dive off Niagara Falls and lived... My evidence? Do you doubt me? Here it is=






Just not credible...


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> And the mixed crowd is why I say it's a Crock of Shyt and a bunch of spoiled 20 something's who haven't lived long enough to hold half the opinions they seem to be trying to push down our throats.... It's already started.... Conservatives are fighting back and done ALLOWING these idiots to just destroy what they deem not worthy... Did you see the guy defend his house in St. Louis? Take note cuz that's just the beginning... Conservatives have had about enough.... And since our government won't stop it... I guess we will.
> 
> Let a group of idiots attack my home and I'll be on the news for promoting Lead Poisoning...


Unlike when whites rioted Just a generation ago I have yet to see blacks going to White communities and damaged white people homes ..whites used to go into black communities and burn the entire thing down to the ground and killed thousands of people... Good thing we aren't like y'all


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> It was one member that posted that doordash instructing him to go knock on someone's door and confront them face-to-face about a cash tip and of course he was in the ghetto and she was a black woman and she spat in his face he just kindly turn around and walked his car and drove off and didn't want to push the issue... doordash and all the other delivery apps main selling point is that their non-contact deliveries... They would never in a million years and struck a driver to knock on a customer's door and confront them face-to-face about a cash tip... And of course he had no video no picture no audio evidence of none of this
> 
> 
> These people have no lives and the highlight of their day is getting on the Internet and talking trash about black people, so he know if he set this type of bait it would attract people that think like him and they can have a anti-black pow wow


I think I have to side with you on this. Many people on this forum and others post inflammatory stories that just don't ring as truth, just to elicit a reaction. Somehow it feeds their ego.

I tend to give people the benefit of the doubt, but after re-reading his original post and his posts after, I don't really believe his story. Everything about the story and how he reacted after, and his categorical refusal to post dashcam footage (which I doubt exists), and his reason for posting (to somehow inexplicably protect himself legally), is just absurd.


----------



## AdAstra (Jun 26, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> Detroit mi


MoTown

Not until I read this book &#128214; did I learn what
MoTown was


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> I think I have to side with you on this. Many people on this forum and others post inflammatory stories that just don't ring as truth, just to elicit a reaction. Somehow it feeds their ego.
> 
> I tend to give people the benefit of the doubt, but after re-reading his original post and his posts after, I don't really believe his story. Everything about the story and how he reacted after, and his categorical refusal to post dashcam footage (which I doubt exists), and his reason for posting (to somehow inexplicably protect himself legally), is just absurd.


Like with the other post I just asked the people to close their eyes and picture the nonsense that these people are saying occurred... And picture them with access to all these digital cameras and camcorders not getting one second of footage of none of this... This fool actually said a angry mob of black people stood around chanting George... He grabbed the guy by the legs and slung him out of his way... if any of this was true and he got the footage it will go viral and be the most talked about story of the week


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Like with the other post I just asked the people to close their eyes and picture the nonsense that these people are saying occurred... And picture them with access to all these digital cameras and camcorders not getting one second of footage of none of this... This fool actually said a angry mob of black people stood around chanting George... He grabbed the guy by the legs and slung him out of his way... if any of this was true and he got the footage it will go viral and be the most talked about story of the week


Very true my friend. Very true. Good point. If his story was true and he had dashcam footage as he claimed, his video and story would go viral. It was the outrageous way he reported the incident, his language, and just everything about it, makes me feel like he made the entire thing up to further his true feelings. A lot of stories just do not pass the "smell test". His was one of them. If he did in fact make up the story just to elicit a reaction and create fear, he should examine himself and be ashamed.

And his reason for not posting any supporting evidence is not believable... And his explanation to the original post was because he wanted to legally protect himself? It is just unimaginably preposterous...


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> Very true my friend. Very true. Good point. If his story was true and he had dashcam footage as he claimed, his video and story would go viral. It was the outrageous way he reported the incident, his language, and just everything about it, makes me feel like he made the entire thing up to further his true feelings. A lot of stories just do not pass the "smell test". His was one of them. If he did in fact make up the story just to elicit a reaction and create fear, he should examine himself and be ashamed.
> 
> And his reason for not posting any supporting evidence is not believable... And his explanation to the original post was because he wanted to legally protect himself? It is just unimaginably preposterous...


These people are sick and they're getting sicker


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> Very true my friend. Very true. Good point. If his story was true and he had dashcam footage as he claimed, his video and story would go viral. It was the outrageous way he reported the incident, his language, and just everything about it, makes me feel like he made the entire thing up to further his true feelings. A lot of stories just do not pass the "smell test". His was one of them. If he did in fact make up the story just to elicit a reaction and create fear, he should examine himself and be ashamed.
> 
> And his reason for not posting any supporting evidence is not believable... And his explanation to the original post was because he wanted to legally protect himself? It is just unimaginably preposterous...


Or the person that posted it has money in the bank owns there home . There scared of being sued for something ,
The driver did things that they possible could land him in a lot of trouble . So the person that posted this lost the video to cover his ass. 
You go on thinking what you want its your opinion. My opinion everybody needs to get a dash cam because things happen out of your control .


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> Or the person that posted it has money in the bank owns there home . There scared of being sued for something ,
> The driver did things that they possible could land him in a lot of trouble . So the person that posted this lost the video to cover his ass.
> You go on thinking what you want its your opinion. My opinion everybody needs to get a dash cam because things happen out of your control .


to kingcorey321 (the OP). My friend, it is the way you posted, the purported facts, and the offensive language you used which gave me pause. As I said before, I never said for sure that you are a liar, it is just that I do not believe your story as it was presented. While I can understand that you may have done things in your past that you are not proud of (most all of us likely did things we wish we could have done differently), it is odd that you think you needed to erase your dashcam video to protect yourself. When some of us asked to see the dashcam footage, you did not say that you erased it at that time. You said you did not want to release it. _Just now _you are saying you deleted the footage. That seems to be a weird excuse as to not present evidence.

Your _*exact words* above_ were "the person that posted this lost the video to cover his ass." (shaking my head), why do this? If you are afraid of your past, then why did you install dashcams in the first place? Also, your speaking of yourself in the third person is also a bit odd...

I absolutely agree with you with your words that "everybody needs to get a dash cam". That is a good suggestion, but it does not seem to be the true motive behind your post and your responses after. That is my opinion.

Your statement of yourself referring to yourself in the third person, "The driver did things that they possible could land him in a lot of trouble .", sigh.. why would that be a motive to erase (lost the video) the dashcam footage? If the person you dragged off by their feet turns around and tries to indeed sue you, then you lost the very evidence which would exonerate you. Posting the story on a public form as supporting evidence in provocative language does absolutely nothing to buttress your case or innocence in a court of law.

If you were that worried about being sued, then you would have reported the incident in an official police report (but maybe you are afraid to because of your past...as you mentioned). If you really did erase all four of your dashcam videos because you were afraid of your past, then why have any dashcams at all?? And you could have transferred the files onto a USB drive off your dashcam if you are so paranoid.

If you are in another compromising situation in the future, will you again record the video, then post the incident to a public forum, then proceed to erase all the dashcam footage again? Seriously, for me, it makes little sense.

Your defense after your posts after your original post rings hollow and without merit. You defense of your original wording which was obviously inflammatory and clearly offensive, and your links to YouTube videos showing insurance scams is perplexing. How could that be seen as evidence for the truth of your story?? So if I claim to be involved in a crazy incident, like seeing a UFO fly in front of me after an Uber ride, and if someone here asks me for evidence after I said I had dashcams, then I can just say, "Look, if you don't believe me, then see the link I sent you of UFO videos from around the world???"

Your getting out of your car, while other people are around, and physically touching someone and dragging them off your car by their feet is somewhat unbelievable. _If your story is true_, that person could have seriously injured you back, and the others around could have joined in. That is why I find your actions to be strange and illogical... (as someone else here said, I would have called 911 if someone latched onto my car, it is the sound thing to do. Pulling and dragging someone by their feet while others are around is foolish, IMO).

Just about the only response I believe (you made after your original post in defense) was your reason to pick a pretty lady in a car as your avatar...

Listen, I wish you a good day and a good life and safe driving. I really do. I am not the type of person that hopes someone ill will. I just am being honest that with everything that was presented and all that you wrote, I have extreme difficulty believing your story as it was presented. Be well, and be safe.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> Or the person that posted it has money in the bank owns there home . There scared of being sued for something ,
> The driver did things that they possible could land him in a lot of trouble . So the person that posted this lost the video to cover his ass.
> You go on thinking what you want its your opinion. My opinion everybody needs to get a dash cam because things happen out of your control .


Go get some help...you aren't well!!!


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Am I the only one who finds the original post's "_all the people were like the GEORGE_" referral as insensitive??


Probably


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Poopy54 said:


> Probably


I am not sure about that... if you read the entirety of the OP's story and his subsequent posts, I think many would have doubts as to the truth of what happened. If he feels so strongly, he should be more direct and not obfuscate his dialogue and rendering. He should just say he doesn't like driving into certain areas of his city and dislikes the people there. Making up something that probably never happened to promote his underlying feelings is wrong.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> I am not sure about that... if you read the entirety of the OP's story and his subsequent posts, I think many would have doubts as to the truth of what happened. If he feels so strongly, he should be more direct and not obfuscate his dialogue and rendering. He should just say he doesn't like driving into certain areas of his city and dislikes the people there. Making up something that probably never happened to promote his underlying feelings is wrong.


AS many ridiculous stories as I've told... (which were all true)

Truth is...

I don't think i could have made this up, it's in the "too crazy to be false" category.

The longer you do this, the more insanity you see.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> So as the title says .
> He threw him self in front of my car! Lays there screaming holding his head .
> I slammed my brakes . No my car never hit him dash cam and other cams off the ass running in my car .
> This is in the ghetto . I get out a lot of people came outside to see what was going on.
> ...


I would have called 911 immediately and let him give a false report to the police. Then disclose you have a dash camera and let him face charges against filing a false police report.

About 4 years ago there was a lady lane splitting on her motorcycle. I was in the right lane and she came up the center of the two lanes on my left side, swerved in front of me, lost control, hit the jeep that was in front of me and spilled the bike in the highway. I was on my way to work that morning. I pulled around her and stopped in front of the accident because I knew traffic would be baking up. I get out to go see if she is okay, there is already a crowd around her and a State Trooper taking to her, he had to be very close by and going that direction. She pointed at me and the State Trooper came running up to me screaming that I can't leave. She told the State Trooper I clipped her and caused her to hit the Jeep. I kept my mouth shut until she was done with her report and loaded up into the ambulance. The Officer and the crowd of people were all pretty pissed at me. When the officer came up to me I simply said I have dash cam footage of the whole incident. She lied to you. The officer watched my footage on his laptop and told me he needs to retain my memory card for evidence. He then told me I may have to appear in court, he was going to the hospital to arrest her for filing a false police report.

About a month later I got a subpoena to go to the courthouse for a deposition by her attorney in the presence of the the county prosecutor. The day before the deposition I got a phone call saying it was cancelled that she plead guilty.

I have had a dash camera long before doing Uber, it has saved me on 3 occasions that I can remember. The one I listed above, a BS running a red light ticket, and a BS careless driving (swerving out of my lane) ticket.

Recently, in Feb this year, I used it as proof of an accident claim that saved the driver that hit me after being rear ended. Even the officer that was on the side of the road 50 feet away thought the lady behind me hit me before getting rear ended. Her insurance company was glad I had the dash cam footage her adjuster said this is the first time she has ever seen useful dash cam footage in an accident. She also said that my version of what happened to the officer matched exactly to what the dash cam showed.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> I am not sure about that... if you read the entirety of the OP's story and his subsequent posts, I think many would have doubts as to the truth of what happened. If he feels so strongly, he should be more direct and not obfuscate his dialogue and rendering. He should just say he doesn't like driving into certain areas of his city and dislikes the people there. Making up something that probably never happened to promote his underlying feelings is wrong.


These people can go very low...they have no bottom


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> I would have called 911 immediately and let him give a false report to the police. Then disclose you have a dash camera and let him face charges against filing a false police report.
> 
> About 4 years ago there was a lady lane splitting on her motorcycle. I was in the right lane and she came up the center of the two lanes on my left side, swerved in front of me, lost control, hit the jeep that was in front of me and spilled the bike in the highway. I was on my way to work that morning. I pulled around her and stopped in front of the accident because I knew traffic would be baking up. I get out to go see if she is okay, there is already a crowd around her and a State Trooper taking to her, he had to be very close by and going that direction. She pointed at me and the State Trooper came running up to me screaming that I can't leave. She told the State Trooper I clipped her and caused her to hit the Jeep. I kept my mouth shut until she was done with her report and loaded up into the ambulance. The Officer and the crowd of people were all pretty pissed at me. When the officer came up to me I simply said I have dash cam footage of the whole incident. She lied to you. The officer watched my footage on his laptop and told me he needs to retain my memory card for evidence. He then told me I may have to appear in court, he was going to the hospital to arrest her for filing a false police report.
> 
> ...


FLKeys, your post is an excellent one and rings true. It should be a leader on why people should have dash cams if they can afford it. Everything about the scenarios you described is believable, unlike that which was presented by the original poster.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Poopy54 said:


> Probably


Glad to see your sensitivities stand up to your name.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> I would have called 911 immediately and let him give a false report to the police. Then disclose you have a dash camera and let him face charges against filing a false police report.
> 
> About 4 years ago there was a lady lane splitting on her motorcycle. I was in the right lane and she came up the center of the two lanes on my left side, swerved in front of me, lost control, hit the jeep that was in front of me and spilled the bike in the highway. I was on my way to work that morning. I pulled around her and stopped in front of the accident because I knew traffic would be baking up. I get out to go see if she is okay, there is already a crowd around her and a State Trooper taking to her, he had to be very close by and going that direction. She pointed at me and the State Trooper came running up to me screaming that I can't leave. She told the State Trooper I clipped her and caused her to hit the Jeep. I kept my mouth shut until she was done with her report and loaded up into the ambulance. The Officer and the crowd of people were all pretty pissed at me. When the officer came up to me I simply said I have dash cam footage of the whole incident. She lied to you. The officer watched my footage on his laptop and told me he needs to retain my memory card for evidence. He then told me I may have to appear in court, he was going to the hospital to arrest her for filing a false police report.
> 
> ...


I'm glad of the outcome of the case of the lying biker. For the rear-ending, were you using one of those devices with one camera mounted on the rear of the vehicle?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Fargle said:


> I'm glad of the outcome of the case of the lying biker. For the rear-ending, were you using one of those devices with one camera mounted on the rear of the vehicle?


No I was using my Vantru N2 Pro. The rear facing camera is the in cabin camera. I was shocked at how well it picked up the whole incident through the rear windshield. Of course the front camera showed me slowly come to a stop. The in cabin camera showed me clearly check my rear view mirror to make sure the car behind me was stopping as I leave my self plenty of room to get out of the way if needed. I saw them come to a stop and looked back forward. In the video you could clearly hear the car behind me get hit and see it lurch forward. Then you could here my car get hit and see my head jerk back on impact. When I watched on my 55" TV I could actually see the car that hit the car behind me through all three layers of window it had to shoot through. I was pretty impressed with it.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I'm not saying I know the protestors are getting paid but I won't discount it.


And just who is supposed to pay the protesters? Back to George Soros again. The next thing I'm going to hear is that all those black Americans murdered by police on minor traffic infractions willingly sacrificed themselves just to give BLM ammo.
If you ask me...it's the Russians that are paying the protesters.* not*


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Big Lou said:


> And just who is supposed to pay the protesters? Back to George Soros again. The next thing I'm going to hear is that all those black Americans murdered by police on minor traffic infractions willingly sacrificed themselves just to give BLM ammo.
> If you ask me...it's the Russians that are paying the protesters.* not*


I have no clue. I'm just saying it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Big Lou said:


> And just who is supposed to pay the protesters? Back to George Soros again. The next thing I'm going to hear is that all those black Americans murdered by police on minor traffic infractions willingly sacrificed themselves just to give BLM ammo.
> If you ask me...it's the Russians that are paying the protesters.* not*


They already saying that George Floyd was an actor for the Illuminati and that he didn't really die.... honestly I kind of believe that blacks have been chosen to be there Fall Guys for Corona... They went from saying that it's mostly blacks getting it and spreading it to choking the black man to death slowly for the world to see knowing that blacks was going to react badly and now everybody's angry at blacks... Instead of Donald Trump and China


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> They already saying that George Floyd was an actor for the Illuminati and that he didn't really die.... honestly I kind of believe that blacks have been chosen to be there Fall Guys for Corona... They went from saying that it's mostly blacks getting it and spreading it to choking the black man to death slowly for the world to see knowing that blacks was going to react badly and now everybody's angry at blacks... Instead of Donald Trump and China


You're overthinking the issue. It's much more plausible that Floyd's murder was just a convenient excuse to cause trouble.

https://fablesofaesop.com/the-wolf-and-the-lamb.html


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Fargle said:


> You're overthinking the issue. It's much more plausible that Floyd's murder was just a convenient excuse to cause trouble.
> 
> https://fablesofaesop.com/the-wolf-and-the-lamb.html


You tell me I'm wrong and then make the same point I made....i wonder what's in people like you psyche that make you automatically have to be right and I'm automatically wrong when we are saying the same shit....Floyd death was a convenient distraction from this mess Donald Trump and China has gotten us in ...now trump supporters are mad at blacks instead of him and china


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> now trump supporters are mad at blacks rioters and looters of all skin colors.


FIFY


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> You tell me I'm wrong and then make the same point I made....i wonder what's in people like you psyche that make you automatically have to be right and I'm automatically wrong when we are saying the same shit....Floyd death was a convenient distraction from this mess Donald Trump and China has gotten us in ...now trump supporters are mad at blacks instead of him and china


If you're going to claim that I proved your point, you'll have to show your work. Otherwise I'll just dismiss you as yet another crank who doesn't know what he's talking about.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Fargle said:


> You're overthinking the issue. It's much more plausible that Floyd's murder was just a convenient excuse to cause trouble.
> 
> https://fablesofaesop.com/the-wolf-and-the-lamb.html


Yeah....just an excuse to cause trouble? 
I think I did see George Floyd struggle to get his head under the dirty Cops knee so he can sacrifice himself for the cause.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Big Lou said:


> Yeah....just an excuse to cause trouble?
> I think I did see George Floyd struggle to get his head under the dirty Cops knee so he can sacrifice himself for the cause.


You missed the point, which is that bad people abused Floyd's plight to excuse their desire for widespread violence.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Fargle said:


> You missed the point, which is that bad people abused Floyd's plight to excuse their desire for widespread violence.


No I think after four hundred years of putting up with BS the days of putting up with BS are over... white people have done a hell of a Injustice 2 every race on this planet... And even other whites are sick and tired of it


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> So as the title says .
> He threw him self in front of my car!


Do you have Uber/Lyft signs on your car and that's the reason why he jumped in front of you?


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> No I think after four hundred years of putting up with BS the days of putting up with BS are over... white people have done a hell of a Injustice 2 every race on this planet... And even other whites are sick and tired of it


You're going to condemn people for the sins of their ancestors?


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

z_z_z_ said:


> Do you have Uber/Lyft signs on your car and that's the reason why he jumped in front of you?


Read page four of this thread. It seems most likely that the OP made the entire story up and thus nobody jumped in front of his car.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Fargle said:


> You're going to condemn people for the sins of their ancestors?


When they refuse to undo those sins or acknowledge the persistent effects that continue until today? Yes.

When they continue to demean and ridicule anyone who is non-white or non-christian as being inferior to themselves culturally? Yes.

When they continue to wage unjustified wars across the world against non-white or non-christian people? Yes.

Do us a favor and quit thinking that racism is over and that modern white people are so nice and perfect unlike their "ancestors".


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Fargle said:


> You're going to condemn people for the sins of their ancestors?


You're not dumb...you know ancestors are not the problem...it the torch they passed down and present day people still carry with pride


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

z_z_z_ said:


> When they refuse to undo those sins or acknowledge the persistent effects that continue until today? Yes.
> 
> When they continue to demean and ridicule anyone who is non-white or non-christian as being inferior to themselves culturally? Yes.
> 
> ...


How about condemning people for the sins they themselves commit?


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Fargle said:


> How about condemning people for the sins they themselves commit?


Continuing the sins of your forefathers is a sin...if you dad stole a car and gave it to you and you refuse to give it back once you found out it was stolen you're just as bad as your father


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Fargle said:


> How about condemning people for the sins they themselves commit?


Those are the sins of modern people. They are on-going.



Fargle said:


> How about condemning people for the sins they themselves commit?


You think people today are sin-free? &#129315;


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

z_z_z_ said:


> Do you have Uber/Lyft signs on your car and that's the reason why he jumped in front of you?


yes lyft. I stripped the badge of shame off uber.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Continuing the sins of your forefathers is a sin...if you dad stole a car and gave it to you and you refuse to give it back once you found out it was stolen you're just as bad as your father


That's called retaining stolen property and is a crime. How is being white continuing a sin?



z_z_z_ said:


> Those are the sins of modern people. They are on-going.
> 
> 
> You think people today are sin-free? &#129315;


What made you think I said people today are sin-free?


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Fargle said:


> That's called retaining stolen property and is a crime. How is being white continuing a sin?
> 
> 
> What made you think I said people today are sin-free?


I have seen whites holding Confederate flags saying the n word screaming at blacks that their family was abolitionist.... it's like people think black people are so dumb they say things like "white American ended slavery and Jim Crow"... Without acknowledging that white Americans started slavery and Jim Crow and about half of white Americans fought tirelessly to the bloody end to keep it... But they play mind games and hope blacks are dumb enough to accept that all white Americans fought to end slavery and Jim Crow that nobody has any blame and nobody is still continuing the BS....until everybody stop the BS Jim Crow continues... So the fight isn't over... Until my parents can get some reparations for being sharecroppers.. until we can collect what my grandparents was owed until can we could collect with my great-grandparents was owed the struggle continues and until we can stop this Society from praising slave masters and people that fought to enslave other Americans and people who turned on their own country to commit acts of evil, then the struggle continues.... until we can stop the kids and grandkids and great grandkids of the people who enslaved and lynched and discriminated against other Americans from making false claims just inflamed racial tensions like the original poster did... Jim Crow continues and the struggle continues... it seems white people Blissful ignorance is about to lead to a bloody conflict in this country ...the antagonizing of blacks is so important to America as a society that sooner than later it's going to spill over into to a significant amount of bloodshed... And it's sad people can be so evil and so stuck on stupid that instead of becoming better people that treat everybody equal they rather destroy a Nation and bring bloodshed to a nation that supposed to be the best Nation on Earth


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I have seen whites holding Confederate flags saying the n word screaming at blacks that their family was abolitionist.... it's like people think black people are so dumb they say things like "white American ended slavery and Jim Crow"... Without acknowledging that white Americans started slavery and Jim Crow and about half of white Americans fought tirelessly to the bloody end to keep it... But they play mind games and hope blacks are dumb enough to accept that all white Americans fought to end slavery and Jim Crow that nobody has any blame and nobody is still continuing the BS....until everybody stop the BS Jim Crow continues... So the fight isn't over... Until my parents can get some reparations for being sharecroppers.. until we can collect what my grandparents was owed until can we could collect with my great-grandparents was owed the struggle continues and until we can stop this Society from praising slave masters and people that fought to enslave other Americans and people who turned on their own country to commit acts of evil, then the struggle continues.... until we can stop the kids and grandkids and great grandkids of the people who enslaved and lynched and discriminated against other Americans from making false claims just inflamed racial tensions like the original poster did... Jim Crow continues and the struggle continues... it seems white people Blissful ignorance is about to lead to a bloody conflict in this country ...the antagonizing of blacks is so important to America as a society that sooner than later it's going to spill over into to a significant amount of bloodshed... And it's sad people can be so evil and so stuck on stupid that instead of becoming better people that treat everybody equal they rather destroy a Nation and bring bloodshed to a nation that supposed to be the best Nation on Earth


You do not know your history. I will sum it up and prove it . Blacks were the first to ever own slaves. Blacks use to use slave ships kidnap people sell them to the whites. Whites ended slavery .. no more slavery . 
https://slate.com/news-and-politics...s-people-trot-out-about-slavery-debunked.html again did you go to school and learn history ?
https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/slavery-abolished-in-america i strongly suggest you read both of the post learn.
Again blacks were the first to own slaves . Now if you ask me i am a slave in my own house . My dogs really run me around for there benefit lol They have me trained well.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> You do not know your history. I will sum it up and prove it . Blacks were the first to ever own slaves. Blacks use to use slave ships kidnap people sell them to the whites. Whites ended slavery .. no more slavery .
> https://slate.com/news-and-politics...s-people-trot-out-about-slavery-debunked.html again did you go to school and learn history ?
> https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/slavery-abolished-in-america i strongly suggest you read both of the post learn.
> Again blacks were the first to own slaves . Now if you ask me i am a slave in my own house . My dogs really run me around for there benefit lol They have me trained well.


So we'll just omit all the things whites done and just sum it up to blacks owned slaves and whites ended slavery... very typical very deceitful very mentally ill

What about the Native Americans oh they was already killing each other anyway right... What about apartheid in South Africa oh they need it to be oppressed cuz they don't know how to act anyway... aboriginals in Australia oh they just Savage animals anyway... What about Hiroshima and Nagasaki oh y'all save the world by setting 500000 innocent people on fire... what about Dateline NBC To Catch a Predator oh they're just intrapping them White guys... what about Mass Shooters and serial killers oh their just mentally ill... It's funny how y'all do the worst things but are self-proclaimed the best people on earth and have never done anything but spread Christianity


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> So we'll just omit all the things whites done and just sum it up to blacks owned slaves and whites ended slavery... very typical very deceitful very mentally ill
> 
> What about the Native Americans oh they was already killing each other anyway right... What about apartheid in South Africa oh they need it to be oppressed cuz they don't know how to act anyway... aboriginals in Australia oh they just Savage animals anyway... What about Hiroshima and Nagasaki oh y'all save the world by setting 500000 innocent people on fire... what about Dateline NBC To Catch a Predator oh they're just intrapping them White guys... what about Mass Shooters and serial killers oh their just mentally ill... It's funny how y'all do the worst things but are self-proclaimed the best people on earth and have never done anything but spread Christianity


What about you sit back drink a beer and relax ?
Just sit back go for a walk look at the blue sky smile. Or use your fingers force your self to smile .
Life is short . Enjoy your self . This is what life is about raising a family sharing fun times with them.
Not worry about things that happen hundreds of years ago .Just worry about you . 
Be nice to others . ENJOY LIFE.


----------

